# ASAT turkey vest



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Has anyone seen a turkey vest in ASAT or a similar camo pattern? I ran across a mention of one in a thread that was several years old on a bowhunter forum but have not seen or found anything recent.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I have never seen one.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have never seen one so had to google.. There is a semi recent thread on archery talk about one..


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, that is the same thread I was referring to. I have sent the originator of that thread an email to see if they ever made it out into production. He is/was an ASAT rep but not sure if he is still active on the forum.


----------

